# Farrier/ barefoot trimmer recommendations - Tameside/Saddleworth



## lewis2015 (11 September 2016)

Hi all 

I need some help finding a barefoot trimmer/ farrier willing to do my barefoot mare in Heyrod, Stalybridge area. 

My current farrier who shoes my gelding is old and has shown little interest in rasping/ trimming my new mare's hooves when I've asked him to do them. He just says they don't need doing but they do! 

I had Paul Jackson out 6 weeks ago who was very good but is now not responding to my messages so I'll assume it's too far for him to come. 

I emailed Karen Beaumont but she doesn't do my area. Also messaged 'Barefrills' on FB on a recommendation but no reply there either :/ 

My mare is a 16 yr old TB and was beautifully behaved last time; she actually went to sleep! So won't be a problem for anyone. 

Getting a bit worried about finding someone! 

Any help much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## JillA (11 September 2016)

I was asking Paul Jackson because he is both farrier and trimmer - he covers a huge area so does certain days in certain locations. He might have been on holiday?


----------



## Sam_J (11 September 2016)

Lewis 2015 - I've PM'd you.


----------



## lewis2015 (12 September 2016)

Thanks for replies - anyone else know of anyone? I think it must be because I work full time as a teacher and I can't book days off to be there for the farrier. I can only do weekends or afternoons from 4.30 onwards. I try to time it around school holidays but doesn't always work out timing wise


----------



## fishy (1 October 2016)

I have a lovely Trimmer who comes to Ashton/Oldham.  Her name is Terrin if you haven't found someone let me know and I'll pm you her number.


----------



## lewis2015 (3 October 2016)

fishy said:



			I have a lovely Trimmer who comes to Ashton/Oldham.  Her name is Terrin if you haven't found someone let me know and I'll pm you her number.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Fishy - thanks, that's who I ended up using anyway! She was great  She runs the 'barefrills' fb page so found her through that


----------

